# Insect feasting upon poor bumble bee that was pollinating my cucumber plants



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

Robber fly. I have several different kinds, some large enough to tackle even wood bees. A couple routinely take even guard bees from the front of even strong hives.


----------

